# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  poison ivy?

## Trabitha

So I learned that "touch-me-nots" that grow all OVER out here...can be used to treat poison ivy.  I guess the juice you get from the stems and leaves are what you use.  Has anyone ever used it?  How does it work?  
My husband and son are VERY allergic to poison ivy and if it works really well, I may just use that instead of over the counter stuff that doesn't seem to do diddly squat.

----------


## doug1980

When I was a kid I got poison ivy really bad...once.  My grandmother had me scratch it and open the sores up then used common bleach on it.  It hurt like hell but I have never had poison ivy again.  As a logger I was in contact with poison ivy and poison oak very regularly and never got it.  I'm not sure if my body aquired an immunity to it or if the bleach caused it, not sure how or why that would be the case.

----------


## Trabitha

You didn't scar from it??  Bleach is VERY hard on your skin...
I usually wipe them down with rubbing alcohol to kill whatever oils/spore are still on them, and then pop them in the shower while I clean their cloths.  Bleach kind of freaks me out a bit.  When we played paintball, we had a cool system that cleared the guns by shooting alcohol down the barrel.  I wish we still had something like that!

----------


## doug1980

No I did not scar at all.  I use bleach often on my hands.  Red Oak turns my hands black after a day of working in the mill.  The only thing that takes it off is straight bleach.  It does dry my hands out but that's about it.  I have not seen or felt any adverse effects on my hands from using bleach, but some may have more sensitive skin.  It works for me so who knows.

----------


## gryffynklm

"Touch-me-not or Jewelweed: Impatiens capensis

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Branching annual with distinctive orange to red funnel-shaped flowers.  Touch-me-not is found primarily along roadsides, along the edges of streams and marshes, and in other noncrop areas throughout Virginia, Georgia, Alabama, Tennessee, Kentucky, and West Virginia. " 

From the Below web site:
http://www.ppws.vt.edu/scott/weed_id/ipaca.htm

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The website doesn't point out the benefits of the Jewel Weed for cleansing the oils of the poison Ivy from your skin. 

I can definitely say that the jewel weed works for me. I learned about it while identifying it in my back yard. As it turns out Poison Ivy and Jewel weed often grow in the same area. 

Since I became aware of Jewel Weed I don't get a reaction from poison Ivy. I have poison Ivy under control in my yard because I dig it up and put it out in the trash. When I come in contact with Poison Ivy I immediately wash my hands with the jewel weed. I have had reactions since but only when the jewel weed is not in season. Despite washing with Technu products I still get a mild reaction.

I use and Keep Technu products on hand and  
http://www.technuextreme.com/ 

A friend makes Jewel Weed soap and that works well. I can try to get a recipe if anyone is interested.

----------


## nell67

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ght=Jewel+weed

heres a thread on poison ivy from a while back

----------


## Rick

My wife and I gathered seeds from wild Jewel Weed last fall and planted them in the yard. I sure hope they come up. It's about the best as far as I can tell. The first and only time I've ever had PI was two years ago and it stopped the itch and dried it up.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I would give you a guaranteed recipe for never, never getting it again but Rick would delete it. He censors some things that really work, out of personal fear I guess.

----------


## Rick

Indeed. That and self preservation.

----------


## Trabitha

LOL!!  I like you all more and more!

Nell!  Thank you!  I really should get better at that search option that's offered.  Thanks.  :Smile: 
Sooooo happy to have first hand use though.  The last thing I wanted to do was to test it on him because I read that it COULD work.  It's great to know that I wouldn't be wasting my time!  Woooot!!!!

----------


## Rick

Test it on him?!

"No, really honey, I read that pouring acid in your eyes will help. Now hold still before I smack you!"

He probably should have said, "I don't".

----------


## LowKey

I usually grab the Fels Naptha soap if I know I've been in contact with PI. 
Haven't tried jewelweed. I don't think it grows here in quite the same places as Poison Ivy. All our PI is in upland areas. Jewelweed likes wet feet.

----------


## hunter63

It's been said that for every poisonous plant found in nature, there is an antidote growing near by.
Just up to us to figure out what that might be.

----------


## crashdive123

> It's been said that for every poisonous plant found in nature, there is an antidote growing near by.
> Just up to us to figure out what that might be.


Hops grows near barley?

----------


## hunter63

> Hops grows near barley?


I usually find mine pretty much together, LOL.

----------


## crashdive123

hehehehehe.......It must be true then.

----------


## LowKey

There's another plant that is good for Poison Ivy. The Dock plant (Rumex sp). It took me a while to remember that much. Getting old. I'd have to find an herbal to figure out how to use it though. It's not as simple as rubbing with a leaf.

----------


## hunter63

Found this on Dock:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rumex

----------


## LowKey

I have a love/hate relationship with the wiki...
You made me go get the herbal.
The remedy for itching skin irritations is to make a tincture of Yellow Dock (_Rumex crispus_) Red Dock (_R. aquaticus_) or Water Dock (_R. hydrolapathum_) by "boiling the root in vinegar until the fibers are soft then mixing the pulp with lard" and applying to the affected area. Roots are best when collected in March.
As with anything herbal, use at your own risk.

----------


## your_comforting_company

my mom who is allergic to everything in God's creation tried a poultice of Lady's Thumb. cleared her up after about 2 days.

I'm like doug. I don't get poison Ivy or Oak, but sumac or cowitch will eat me alive. I guess it's from going barefoot so much and being in contact with it a lot. maybe I built up an immunity, I dunno.

Fels Naptha or Lye Soap help draw out the oils too. I keep some in the truck (lye soap) in case my help who is also allergic, gets in some when cleaning in the bushes around houses. Lady's thumb is easily identifiable by the leaves whether in flower or not. It's a "smartweed" lol so 2d2k had better not try it!

----------


## preachtheWORD

I have a pretty bad reaction to poison ivy, and have had to get shots for it.  If it is really bad I have to get two shots - one in each "cheek."

I started to get it bad last summer, but after a good dose of Jewel Weed, it cleared up in a few days.  I have been using Jewel Weed for years.

There are a few keys to remember here:
*1.  It seems to be the juice that works on the poison ivy.*  About the easiest way to get the juice out is to just crush the stem.  But I imagine you could run the whole thing through a juicer or food processor and make a poultice.
*2.  It works far better when applied immediately after contact with poison ivy.*  Use the juice to wash the oils off.
3.  *When applying Jewel Weed in the field, be careful not to scratch your skin with the stems.*  I used to just crush a piece of the stem and use it to rub juice on the skin.  Sometimes it irritates the rash.  It is better to use a knife and "shave" the outer layer off, leaving the tender, juicy core.
*4.  Be careful when applying Jewel Weed to very severe rashes.*  I have not personally experienced this, but some folks experience a pretty bad burning sensation.  If you apply the Jewel Weed before it the poison ivy rash gets so bad you shouldn't have this problem.

I have tried boiling Jewel Weed down to make a concentrated solution, but it didn't work very well.  I suspect that the heat destroys or alters the healing elements.  I also tried freezing the juice into cubes, but that didn't work well either.  It seems that nothing works as well as the fresh juice applied immediately.  So I'm not sure how you could practically store any for the winter season.

----------


## Trabitha

> Test it on him?!
> 
> "No, really honey, I read that pouring acid in your eyes will help. Now hold still before I smack you!"
> 
> He probably should have said, "I don't".


This the "the LAST thing I wanted to do".  Come on dear.  You're a very bright man...keep up!   :Smash: 

LOL!

Thanks again for all the input!  Poison Ivy is all OVER out here, and no matter what I do to get rid of it, one of them comes in contact with it almost every year.  It is my worst enemy!  :Sneaky2:

----------


## hunter63

> I have a love/hate relationship with the wiki...
> You made me go get the herbal.
> The remedy for itching skin irritations is to make a tincture of Yellow Dock (_Rumex crispus_) Red Dock (_R. aquaticus_) or Water Dock (_R. hydrolapathum_) by "boiling the root in vinegar until the fibers are soft then mixing the pulp with lard" and applying to the affected area. Roots are best when collected in March.
> As with anything herbal, use at your own risk.


Sorry, man, just trying to get to the bottom of things.

I have heard the Dock works for nettles, but according to wiki...(you can write your own definitions), this doesn't work either.

I seem to be bothered with nettles, getting in and out of the canoe (por-tage), lots on the river banks, didn't to help.

All must keep in mind that sometimes stuff works for some, but won't work for others.

I'm a show me kinda of guy, though I don't live in Missouri.

----------


## wareagle69

not only medicinal but edible too, cut shoots less that 8 in tall and use as a pot herb

----------


## LowKey

I don't mind Hunter. Needed the exercise.
Course, I spent the next couple hours reading other parts of the herbal...  :Big Grin:

----------


## hunter63

> I don't mind Hunter. Needed the exercise.
> Course, I spent the next couple hours reading other parts of the herbal...


LOL, I hear ya, did the same......I'm easily led astray....That's OK, my schedule is pretty light right now.

----------


## justin_baker

We dont have poison ivy around here but we have poison oak. Im almost fully immune (ive rubbed in myself to see, just a very mild rash that didnt itch and went away in a few hours), which is good, because some places around he its as abundant as the grasses and you cant avoid walking through to get where you want.

----------


## rwc1969

I've never been allergic to poison ivy or the like, but the other day I was walking barefoot thru a daylily patch gathering buds and the ground was covered in it. It repeatedly brushed against my ankles as I walked. Today I have a small rash in my ankle area. I don't know if it's the ivy or what, but I suppose even if you aren't allergic and continually rub it on you eventually a rash may form.

Interstlingly enough, on the same day I got ate up with mosquitos and rubbed jewelweed, broadleaf plantain and cattail aloe all over my legs and ankles to relieve the bites. The aloe soothed, but it was only the jewelweed, or touch me nots, that relieved the itching instantly and long term. The plantain had no immediate effect whatsoever. But, maybe that's the reason my rash was so minor. Then again, maybe it was the plantain or cattail juice that caused it as I've never used those two before in attempting to relieve mosquito bite itch like I have with the jewelweed.

----------


## Beo

I just got over a real nasty bout of Poison Ivy, I used to never be allergic to it but it seems I am now. I just used Witch Hazel everyday for about three days and it dried it up and its gone.

----------


## Rick

WT?! Jewel weed, man. Jewel weed!

----------


## Ole WV Coot

> WT?! Jewel weed, man. Jewel weed!


OK, need an update. How did your home garden of jewel weed do? I won't repeat my method of avoidance :Innocent: , just wanted to know. I may plant some myself.

----------


## bulrush

A doctor on a radio show last weekend said in 8 minutes the oil is absorbed into your skin and after that you cannot wash it off, you simply treat the symptoms. 

Sometimes the oil will get on your shoes, and when you take your shoes off, you will get a rash on your hand.

----------


## Rick

Really, really well. I was surprised myself. Had I not pulled some of it up this spring thinking it was weeds (or just not thinking) I'd have had a lot more. 

Here are two plants

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Here are three plants

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

They've grown a bit taller since these pics but not much. Looking forward to it seeding this fall so I can plant some more!! Shaded sun and moist ground are two criteria. Think edge of woods.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Congrats Rick! I'll try some myself.

----------


## Melissa Montana

My grandmother told me they use to put milk weed on oak or ivy. Dries it up.IDK never had either.

----------


## hbar2989

Rick, once your jewel weed takes hold, you'll never get rid of it. That being said , we're firm believers that it helps on poison ivy. We crush it up, and rub it on the affected areas.

----------


## crashdive123

Hey there hbar2989 - we're kind of the same way - once you do an introduction in the Introduction section you can't get rid of us either.

----------


## JPGreco

> So I'm not sure how you could practically store any for the winter season.


Um, I'm pretty sure you wouldn't need it over the winter considering poison ivy loses it's leaves just like many other plants.

----------


## crashdive123

You can get poison ivy from the vines.  Let's say you are about eight years old and you come across a large vine hanging from a tree in the woods.  Let's also say that you had watched Ron Ely in one of the Tarzan classics the night before.  Let's then say that you grab hold of that vine and start swinging from it in an attempt to emulate the man you saw on the black and white television the day before.  Let's then say that you start itching all over the next day.  Let's say that it gets worse and your eyes swell shut.  Let's then say that your doctor comes over (still made house calls then) and says - yep - poison ivy.

Don't ask me how I know.

----------


## JPGreco

Hmm, is that a climate thing?  I've never gotten winter poison ivy, nor have I heard of anyone else getting it around here and my dad and cousin are very allergic to it.

How do I identify this jewel weed?  Any defining charateristics to look for?  I would like to see if I have it growing around here for my dad to use.

----------


## your_comforting_company

http://www.wildmanstevebrill.com/Pla...Jewelweed.html

----------


## Rick

The jewel weed has exploded this year. I'll get some pics later today but I'm amazed how well it has done. That's in spite of the fact that we had one of the worst growing seasons last year. My lawn suffered terribly but the jewel weed did great guns. They sure dropped a lot of seeds and it looks like all of them germinated.

----------


## your_comforting_company

My jewelweed seeds still have not sprouted, that gryff sent me. Save me some seeds Rick? I already checked the local laws regarding invasives, etc., and this is not one of them, so it's okay to plant them here. I have to admit that it's not one I've ever just walked up on, in the woods. Some states classify it as an invasive, but I haven't seen any of it around here.

----------


## gryffynklm

Sorry to hear that. Some articles say that it needs to be winter sown.

----------


## BH51

I've got it growing in the shade of a heavily wooded hedge'row on the farm...
It is the spotted touch-me-not and produces the tiny orange pitcher-like flower...
It's exactly like the specie Rick has pictured "surprizingly in captivity" as I've never
been successful transplanting it nor managed to secure seed and flowers late summer
and fall...The stem & leaves have a sweet/pleasant aroma and it grows thick in patches.
It's oils work well in neutralizing the oils of poisonous plants and I feel it yeilds an active
characteristic difficult to maintain as it doesn't seem to have a shelf-life worthy holding
as "PreachtheWORD" & "I", for that matter, have attempted...It seems to enjoy short 
periods of daily direct sunlight but prefers shade like Rick's captive plant portrays...I dunno
JP', It's something you've gotta keep your eyes peeled for as it's the small Orange or Yellow
flower that catches my eye when sought............................................  ..........BH51..

----------


## crashdive123

Here's a pic of the flower (taken at the first Jamboree in Indiana).

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

I often find it in the wild either on the edge of a woods or just inside the edge but always in a damp location. I've also found deep in the woods but usually in a damp hollow. It can take some direct sunlight but as BH said it prefers filtered or indirect light. Below is as much direct light as they will receive where they are growing and it only lasts a couple of hours around noon. Here's some pics of this years crop. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


YCC - I'd be happy to send you some seeds this fall. It's no trouble at all. I just sprinkled them on the ground in the fall and did nothing else. They came up on their.

----------


## PipeStone

I use Fels Naptha soap.  It is an old fashioned laundry bar soap.  Cuts through the oils for the ivy.

----------


## your_comforting_company

Please do Rick. This is a plant I've been wanting to study and propagate in my area for family use. I think it would be a nice additive to the beeswax/propolis soap, and perhaps even my lye soap. I'll have to look up the saponification table for it's oils, and research whether it's usefulness is destroyed by that process. Definately something I've wanted to toy with for a while now. TIA!

----------


## gryffynklm

I think I have read some were that the seeds have to winter in the ground before they germinate. I can't find the reference.

----------

